# Gangway Northwest........Here comes Winter!



## baybrianna (Dec 11, 2008)

So far we've been feeling sort of spoiled, I think. Here in Central Oregon our night temps have been below freezing, which was okay......in the 20's to low 30's. And the highs were heavenly -- in the 50's!

Not - no more! We've been getting winter storm warnings for days..........Day time temps in the teens and 20's .........Lows in the SINGLE DIGITS.

Time to button down the hatches and make doubly sure our trough heaters are in good order.....don'tcha think???

And knowing our old house pipes, I'm taking a nice long shower, plus filling a bunch of water containers and buckets!

Whoops, I entered this on my daughter's account. Sorry, this is MA, miniventures


----------



## Miniv (Dec 11, 2008)

You know what? It is a PAIN having a child who is old enough to use the computer!!!! :arg!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL MA!!!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 11, 2008)

BTW....BRRRRrrrrrrrrr......its not that cold here....in the 40's....but I heard snow is on the way this weekend.....this is what I have to say about that.....PFFT!! LOL


----------



## Shari (Dec 11, 2008)

And they can do things to computers that takes weeks for adults to figure out!





For the weather....it has been usually warm here. Normally we would of had at least one snow storm by now and Nov1 has been the start of hard frozen ground. Not so this winter, it was near 50* during the day yesterday! Now the news said we would get alot of snow starting tonight and through the weekend. Should prove interesting.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 11, 2008)

And here I was thinking WOW, Bri sure sounds adult today!








Yep, they're still predicting snow here too but so far the temps haven't gotten below 32 once this year. Not that I'm complaining!



Spyder's beet pulp and grass pellet soup is very hard to fix and clean up after once the hose freezes and there's no running water down at the barn.





I do love the snow but figure we'll probably get plenty of those cold temps in Jan/Feb so I can live with a little more thermal-gear-free barn time.

Whatever. I've got three days off this weekend for once so I guarantee you it won't snow until at least Monday!





Leia


----------



## Sonya (Dec 11, 2008)

It's been colder than a witches you know what here! We only have about 10 inches of snow right now, none forecasted in the near future, but it is coooollllddd...this snow will probably be here for the rest of the winter, plus additional. Our weather station says it was 11 last night. I hate winter!


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 11, 2008)

The weather forecast for the next week is looking crummy.

Just when I've been thinking we were maybe going to get back

to our more mild winter pattern.

It's been lovely here, with the exception, of the Veteran's Day

storm.

We have a forecast for some nasty winds tomorrow, here on the

Washington coast and then moving on to freezing temps thru

next week.

Guess as long as it doesn't flood, we'll deal.......don't have to

like it but we'll deal.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Dec 12, 2008)

I have definately been spoiled here too up in the mountains of Colorado. Temps have been in the 50s and even in the 60s, until a few days ago, that huge storm went thru and left almost 3 ft of snow here. yuck. My Dukey Doo, he was scared to death of the snow, I do not know if he has ever seen snow living in Florida his whole life. He freaked today, been in his stall for 2 days, snow melted down to about 14 inches, so we plowed the dry lots and he went out, well no he didnt, I had to put his halter on and drag him out the door. He was shaking in his hooves and blowin, he was freaking out. but after about an hour, he was ok with it. looks like we have another storm coming thru, ugh, I want this to melt first. ha ha ha we worked so hard the other day to clean all the snow away from the barn, so we could walk, then about 6 hours later all the snow from the roof came off and piled about an 8ft high, 48 ft long pile, ha ha ha ha. had to start over again. when my husband mentioned moving to Texas tonight, I did not argue. ha ha ha hoping for the 50s and 60s to come back here soon. thats my xmas wish.


----------



## End Level Farms (Dec 12, 2008)

Well I hate to say it but freezing would help me up here just north of Lynden. (In Canada)

Snows due here supposedly.

However nothing can dull my excitement we are finally moving into a place where horses dogs and us will all live in harmony (Dont tell me otherwise it wont work)


----------



## susanne (Dec 12, 2008)

I know the real cold isn't due until Sunday, but it was pretty danged cold this morning when I went out to feed -- luckily I had my coffee ready to warm my hands when I came back in!

They're predicting high winds for the coast and somewhat heavy winds for the Willamette Valley -- we're usually sheltered from the wind, and so far it's quiet here.

The bad thing at our elevation is that if there's snow, we'll get it -- and then it's supposed to freeze, meaning that we're stuck with it for as long as it's cold....grrr and brrr -- wouldn't you know, I haven't started my Christmas shopping!


----------



## mininik (Dec 12, 2008)

It's finally SNOWING here.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 12, 2008)

We've got wind and rain and Mother Nature accidently threw in a blue break

in the clouds and a bit of sun. Didn't last long enough to find the rainbow.

We've had nearly a half inch of rain so if it's going to get as cold as forecast

I'd like the rain to stop and NOT have that rain be snow........


----------



## basshorse (Dec 12, 2008)

We are suppose to get wind tonight in South Eastern, Washington... it is a calm and balmy 41 degrees right now....just enough time to top off water tanks and make sure heaters are working properly. We are suppose to have high winds tonight, rain, and then the "Artic Blast" is suppose to arrive....we will not see temps above freezing for awhile...you know what happens with all that water, followed by low temps....... One day next week the high and low are predicted to be the same... 21 degrees. I was suppose to make a quick trip up the Columbia River Gorge tomorrow, but I am now thinking that won't happen.

Maybe our friends on the West side of Washington/Oregon would like to keep this weather over on their side of the state a bit longer and spare us the Artic Blast???



We are perfectly fine with 41 degrees...


----------



## basshorse (Dec 12, 2008)

Snowing in Selah! Yikes, it must be headed our way!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 12, 2008)

Yep.........I don't mind the snow so much it's the ARCTIC TEMPS!


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 12, 2008)

The NOAA website is saying this is like the Arctic Storms we had in 1990.....

Wind chills next week are going to be 10 degrees below zero..they are saying now.

This is NOT going to be a week of moderate Western Washington winter weather.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd rather have the arctic blast without SNOW....tyvm....I hope the snow stays away from here on the Valley floor...please please please! :Cold-Scared Have I mentioned I hate snow?? LOL!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey.........We got some major wind gusts this evening with our electricity going out for short times........Have a dusting of snow so far.......

No problem........I'm just not looking forward to the MINUS 3 that's predicted for Mondays night!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 13, 2008)

LindaL said:


> I'd rather have the arctic blast without SNOW....


No way!!



Then you get all the hard work, dangerous driving, inability to work the horse and general misery and none of the fun! If it's going to be cold, it could at least have the decency to snow so I can get pictures and enjoy it a little.





Leia


----------



## Shari (Dec 13, 2008)

We have snow!!!!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in coastal VA, near NC border........we had sever rains Thurs, coming from South so it was about 70 outside in the 4-5" of downpour. That storm front proceeded NORTH and teamed up with some Canadian blasts, so the NE is now, literally, covered in an layer of ICE.

Hoping the members from those areas get power back real soon but, doesn't look promising as the temps aren't looking like they will rise enough to melt the ice. Down trees, power lines, etc.

We all know how vicious the winds/cold/ice can be but, NO POWER??? That's the pits......no water heaters and for some, no heat. I keep generators, alternative heat source available but sometimes those things aren't even enough in some areas.

I hate the cold!!!!! Those with snow are taking it better than I


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 13, 2008)

As I set beside the fire staying toasty warm,

I think of my poor horses! Sheltered from the storm.

Nestled in their barns, eating lots of hay.

I know that come tomorrow it will be a nasty day.

The freezing temps are coming soon

I can't wait to see the month of June

The dogs will all come live inside and curl up by my feet

Making cuddly blankets and when sleeping look so sweet.

I will dress in layers and go out to the barn,

Make sure all are fed and watered and no blankets torn,

Winter comes and winter goes, the horses like the snow.

After all they're silly critters doesn't everyone know.

Nose to ground and push on thru, snowplows they will be

Run and buck and snort about, All things I like to see,

Then they see you standing there, laughing, filled with Joy!

They are so cute, when they know, they try to act so coy.

So when the snow covers the ground

And white and silence is all around,

Grab a warm drink and think about,

How Gods Love and Grace Abound


----------



## Shari (Dec 13, 2008)

That is really good Marie!

My horses love the snow too. Would think they were a bunch of little kids.


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 13, 2008)

Shari they are kids!

Just finished cleaning stalls and putting in fresh bedding. Everyone is wearing their blankets. However Koda is like a fat boy in a little coat. Actually he is a fat boy in a little coat.





Right now the sky is really ugly and the temperature is dropping quite quickly here. I do expect snow here tonight but we will see.

Thanks Shari I was feeling alittle poetic this morning.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, so as soon as I saw flakes falling, I got excited...lol


----------



## gimp (Dec 15, 2008)

In Kingston we have a bit of snow and a lot of freeze. The horse cannot figure out what the dog sees in the compressed snow "hoof droppings."






Kate loved chewing on the chunks of ice, but after about 10 minutes of her belly being exposed to the snow she was shaking and shivering. Our normal two hour pasture time with the two dogs and horse were cut to two 10 minute visits.






Henry's longer than normal corgi legs allowed his tummy a little less chill!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 15, 2008)

We are getting blasted with ice right now, i just got in from the barn and the top of my hood on my carhartt jacket was frozen like a peice of ice, its just raining ice down. I am sure it will make driving home tonight at midnight from work very interesting.


----------



## shalamara minis (Dec 15, 2008)

We only had 4 inches of snow this morning but the temp was 4 degrees at 7 am


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 15, 2008)

We got snowed on but good on Saturday although it stopped with only a couple of inches accumulated. Temps started dropping rapidly by Sunday morning and are even lower today although the bunches of snow they forecast for Sunday never arrived. Supposedly it will be mostly dry except for Wednesday-ish but getting colder, colder, colder. Okay, so our version of "cold" is "temps in the teens/twenties" but that's the coldest I ever remember it being here!



Luckily the ground hadn't frozen yesterday despite the icicles on everything else so it was actually pretty nice but I don't think that's going to last long and the mud ruts are going to be hard on horse and human alike.



Kody manages okay but I hate to see my almost-32 year old boy slipping and sliding and ouching around.





Ah well. Kody's got plenty of coat and Spyder is blanketed up all warm and snug so we're as comfortable as can be expected. I even went out and bought heated water buckets for once! Woot!

Leia


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 15, 2008)

Man, you guys can have all that white stuff, and ice and all! NO THANK YOU! Lived in Eastern Oregon for a short time many years ago and in Montana for just under a year. That is all I want to see of that kind of stuff!! I could not get back to the desert fast enough (run, do not walk.....)

We were whining seriously today because it was so stormy today it looked like dusk all day and got up to 45, with some drizzling rain for a bit.


----------



## susanne (Dec 15, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> ...it looked like dusk all day and got up to 45, with some drizzling rain for a bit.



Now, that is what we expect of a WESTERN Oregon or Washington, althouigh it would be "drizzling rain for an eternity..." You have to remember that the east and west sides of the Cascade Mountain are two TOTALLY different worlds...this may be the norm for the leeward wide, but it sure isn't for the rainy side!

A normal winter for us is nonstop rain from mid-October until the 5th of July, with one or two accumulations of snow. Even up on our hillside (roughly 800 feet), we drop to freezing many but rarely much below that, and almost never in the daytime.

This year, Mother Nature forgot the word "temperate" and gave us this Arctic blast. Of course, her especially cruel joke was that today was clear, bright and beautiful -- just horribly cold.

They expect more snow Wednesday, then possibly 1 foot more on Saturday...

We really can't complain, especially compared to what the northeast and midwest are going through right now -- it's just so much not the norm for us...we're spoiled!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 15, 2008)

shalamara minis said:


> We only had 4 inches of snow this morning but the temp was 4 degrees at 7 am



We were at 3 degrees this morning.......about the same amount of snow, but it's been snowing on and off all day.

We're fighting to keep the pipes in the house from freezing......Last year we didn't have water for two weeks!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Dec 16, 2008)

Yuck - I hate this cold weather



It is very pretty - the 6+ inches of snow covers up all the mud, but the 9 deg temp this morning just outside the barn and 14 deg INSIDE the barn make for some pretty chilly "ponies", not to mention frozen water buckets in 28 stalls -- the outside troughs are clear thanks to the trough heaters, but getting all the buckets thawed and refilled at 14 deg is a bit of a challenge!

That said, the horses LOVE the snow and it is so fun to watch this year's weanlings romping around in their first snow and getting all the "ole broodmares" to cave in to their mischievious antics and get to running, bucking and romping around in the new white stuff - even the 28 year olds, Cleo and Debonaire, had a good run and got some of the kinks out! Truly brings a smile to my face to watch them frolic



(this is what it is all about!)

Stac


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 16, 2008)

So here in Scappoose this morning it is 14deg. I don't have enough clothes to keep me warm at 14deg. Horses are dry, blanketed and locked in barns. I will open their doors and let them run today as it is supposed to get up to 30deg

today. It did yesterday so when I went out last night to feed and clean barns I was actually dressed too warm. Now they say way more snow tomorrow and tomorrow night. Then sun and cold temps and even more snow and maybe ice over the weekend. This is just crazy for our area.

My daughter flew up to Alaska one week prior. This is her fault and I have told her so. She brought this all back with her. Next year she doesn't leave the state of Oregon between Sept and May. No more of this going in search of

snow.





Well time to hunker down and try to stay warm. Today I will venture out to my office downtown. Again not enough clothes to wear to work and when working in an office trying to look nice this really doesn't help at all. Brrh!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 16, 2008)

Larry just checked the weather at the Redmond, Oregon airport and it's reporting MINUS 8 !!!





We are about 10 miles east of there and must be in the "banana belt" because we are at 5 degrees. Our high is supposed to be between 17 and 20.

We've lost our water going to the kitchen sink, but (fingers crossed) our bathroom and laundry room is still okay. There's a heater going inside our pump house and Larry crawled under the house day before yesterday and set up a heat lamp.

I'm watching the national weather on Fox and this arctic blast is hitting just about the entire country! Where's the global warming ???


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 16, 2008)

susanne said:


> A normal winter for us is nonstop rain from mid-October until the 5th of July, with one or two accumulations of snow. Even up on our hillside (roughly 800 feet), we drop to freezing many but rarely much below that, and almost never in the daytime.






We hit freezing a few times a year for a few days at a time, but never like this.







susanne said:


> They expect more snow Wednesday, then possibly 1 foot more on Saturday...


You've got to be kidding me. I knew about tomorrow, but Saturday too? I've got to drive down to Seatac and back to pick someone up from a 10PM flight!







susanne said:


> We really can't complain, especially compared to what the northeast and midwest are going through right now -- it's just so much not the norm for us...we're spoiled!


So true.







MountainMeadows said:


> ...the 6+ inches of snow covers up all the mud, but the 9 deg temp this morning just outside the barn and 14 deg INSIDE the barn make for some pretty chilly "ponies", not to mention frozen water buckets in 28 stalls -- the outside troughs are clear thanks to the trough heaters, but getting all the buckets thawed and refilled at 14 deg is a bit of a challenge!


I adore the new heated buckets I bought at Dayville Hay and Grain in the Snohomish valley. They're cheaper at Valley Vet though by about $10, you might try ordering some of those and rotating them through the barn. I can't believe how much colder it is just 30 minutes away where you are! :Cold-Scared Our low here so far was 16 degrees this morning. I was amused to see icicles hanging off my car's hood where the engine had melted the snow on the drive home last night then froze as it dripped off.



MountainMeadows said:


> That said, the horses LOVE the snow and it is so fun to watch this year's weanlings romping around in their first snow and getting all the "ole broodmares" to cave in to their mischievious antics and get to running, bucking and romping around in the new white stuff - even the 28 year olds, Cleo and Debonaire, had a good run and got some of the kinks out! Truly brings a smile to my face to watch them frolic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stac, I don't suppose you could get PICTURES of that?



What a lovely sight it must be with all your beautiful horses!



Shortpig said:


> Horses are dry, blanketed and locked in barns.


I have trouble imagining any healthy, dry, unclipped mini needing a blanket in anything above -40 degrees.



Mine is giving me disgusted looks every time I even mention it!







Shortpig said:


> My daughter flew up to Alaska one week prior. This is her fault and I have told her so. She brought this all back with her.


Hey, now wait a minute. How come every time I go to California I seem to bring the rain with me, but every time I come back the sunshine stays behind?!



That's not fair!

Leia


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 16, 2008)

Weather is a spectator sport in the Pacific Northwest.

It's part of the daily conversation even when it's nice out.





However, I think, any amusement value of this particular

storm is going to be gone pretty quick.

The Ohhhh Ahhhhh factor from the pretty falling snow goes

away pretty fast when the temps hit the teens and the wind

chill drops it lower and lower and lower.

The sun is shining on the thermometer now and it's up to 20 degrees.

If anyone is missing the snow that they were supposed to get on

Sunday - it's down here in Grays Harbor County....

Not that I wish ill on anyone but I hope we miss our turn with

the forecast snow on Wednesday and Saturday.

It is fun to watch the horses playing in it and rolling snow balls with

their noses.......brrrr!

Stay safe and warm everyone!


----------



## anoki (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't get me started about snow.....

We've had snow (and I mean SNOW, not just a few flakes) since Nov 15!!!!!!

Yesterday we had rain, and I was driving south east of London, ON (just over an hour from me) and the ground was actually bare!! Came home, nope, didn't get rid of ALL the snow, but there were actually some green patches. Let the dogs out before bed....everything was white again






and COOOOOLLLDDDDD :Cold-Scared I drove back to the same area this morning, and they still don't have snow!!!!! grrrr....even drove through a few flurries on the way.... *sigh* I'm sick of winter already.

~kathryn


----------



## jayne (Dec 16, 2008)

Another northwesterner here. Down to 8 degrees last night, up to 21 degrees at 11 am right now. Those of you not in the northwest, west of the Cascades, probably don't understand how this is such a huge change for us! Like Leia said, we're used to RAIN and if it does freeze, it's just for a day or so and surely it's just during the night and not during the day!!

I took 6 solid inches of ice off the outside troughs. There is a sheen of ice on the waters inside the barn. I want to add more pellets to a couple of stalls, but I usually wet them down to puff them up, but that's not happening! I am feeding lots of hay 24/7 and warm, soupy beet pulp when they come in at night.

Now while I'm not too crazy about this freezing weather, the horses are loving it. Every time I look out to check on them, they're cavorting around, or wrestling, or taking a nap in the sun. They are fat fuzz balls and have no problem with this at all!

The chickens are not too thrilled. I put a red heat lamp in their coop and they are staying in there even though the little door is open to their run. I know the coop isn't getting too cold as their water has not been frozen any time I checked.

I told my husband I will never be so happy to see rain in my life once this thing breaks. I think I throw a rain party!!

Thanks to those of you who live through this all winter for putting up with our pitiful complaints!

Jayne


----------



## susanne (Dec 16, 2008)

Right now a heated trough sounds wonderful -- sigh...

We clear ice out of the troughs several times a day, then right before bedtime (1am) and again at 4am...even just heated buckets would be amazing!

We check at each time to see if anyone is shivering or otherwise showing signs of getting chilled, but everyone is fine (horses, that is...we freeze our butts off while we do this). It's colder up here in the hills, but we're sheltered from the wind, so with no windchill factor it feels warmer here than in much of the region. The horses aren't thrilled about the frozen moonscape that is their corral, but as long as they have hay to much on, they're happy. (Diets for all of us begin when it warms up -- freezing weather means nonstop eating for all of us!)

I worry more about when it transitions back into rain and we get our requisite freezing rain. Yucko! The supposed warming spells in between storms this week won't affect us, but after Monday it's supposed to warm up. Just make it quick, please!

I STILL haven't done ANY Christmas shopping, but then we'd better hope this goes away before the 25th, or we'll be staying right here on our little hill, de-icing troughs!


----------



## Shari (Dec 16, 2008)

Susanne, you are welcome to come over here to see how our heated water tough is set up. The parts and heater itself doesn't cost much. If you need help,,my DH wouldn't mind giving your Husband a hand putting it together.

If you have a sheltered area and a ground fault plug.. you can also use a heated water bucket like this. Though you have to bring water out to them because it is so small. I have used this model a number of years

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?PG...92-00b0d0204ae5

Then there is an unheated version like this....but I have never tried it.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?PG...51-fe0f3b675e87

Its all the way up to 24* right now...of course that is in a sheltered area out of the wind. The sky is so clear it is hard to believe we are going to have another snow storm tomorrow.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 16, 2008)

Shari, that first bucket is the one I have. Did you notice they're on sale now? $29.95! I paid $45 for mine at the local tack store a few days ago.

Leia


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a couple of the 2nd buckets the non electric ones. They work wonderful. I fill them with hot water at evening feeding time and with temps down to about 12 they stay unfrozen.


----------



## Shari (Dec 17, 2008)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Shari, that first bucket is the one I have. Did you notice they're on sale now? $29.95! I paid $45 for mine at the local tack store a few days ago.
> Leia



Ya I saw that. Figures, because I also payed $45.00 each for the ones I have, a number of years ago.


----------



## Shari (Dec 17, 2008)

Ak~~~ It is really snowing now. IF it keeps this up... DH might not make it back up the hill tonight. He was wondering if he needed to stay home from work today. The other snow storms did not give us much in the way in snow....but this one is!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 17, 2008)

opps wrong spot....


----------



## susanne (Dec 17, 2008)

Same here, Shari -- Keith just called to say that both of his cable chains broke on his way to work. This definitely makes getting back home dicey, and if they get freezing rain on Pill Hill, he may not even be able to get out of his parking spot, let alone make it up our hill.

At least since he works in day surgery, he'll have the unit all to himself, with a warm, comfy bed and cable TV...


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 17, 2008)

I also have heated water buckets, that I just plugged in two days ago. They are the 16 gallon ones that are better for outside, but I put them in the corner of each of the stalls (since the kids are inside alot right now with the temps being SOOO low) and ran the cord under the gate so that the horses cant chew on them.

I hope to get a couple more before next winter, so that I have enough for outside and inside.

Heres a link to the ones I have... heat bucket

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 17, 2008)

We got MAYBE a dusting of snow last night where I am and that was it. It's 2:25 in the afternoon, we were supposed to have between 3-10" by now and all we've got is cloud cover and some viscious winds!



What gives??

Temps are a balmy 29 degrees today, up about twelve to fourteen degrees from the clear nights we've had.

Leia


----------



## jayne (Dec 17, 2008)

Well Leia, I guess it's amazing what just a few miles will do (for those reading, I am about 20 miles due north of Leia). We are just buried in snow!! On top of the 3 inches still here from last Saturday, we have a new 8 inches today and it's still snowing like crazy. The county snowplow JUST went by our house at 3pm today. Of course school is out and it doesn't look good for tomorrow either!

Actually, the temps are higher than they've been the past few days, so that is nice. Not as much ice in the buckets and trough. The horses were out in the snow until about noon having fun, but then they got cold and wanted back into their cozy stalls. Just like having real kids I guess! I knocked off 2" of snow off their backs when they came in, and while they looked wet, I parted the hair and they were all dry and warm underneath.

So they're in now, munching their way through their 2nd bale of hay today. Oh well! I've still got about 150 bales left and 50 more at the hay guys place. Even at two bales a day (which they seldom eat that much unless it's REALLY cold), that'll last me 100 more days, and by then the grass will be starting to grow.

Dumb chickens who haven't been laying all winter gave me 6 eggs today. I think they're telling me they like their heat lamp!

Jayne


----------



## Shari (Dec 17, 2008)

7" of snow and counting. Coming down like gang busters.

Susanne,, Keith is really lucky. Robert doesn't have any where to stay close by, if he gets stuck down in the lowlands. Crossing my fingers.. he said he would come home early,,so he at least can see where he is going.

Dyfra has an icle hanging off her belly that has to be 12" long!! And a number of smaller ones. Got a picture of it...I think. As soon as I warm up enough I will get it off the camera.

Hay... I am watching the news and they have a video of a Miniature horse named Cody,, pulling his owner on a snow board! Channel 2 News portland!

http://www.katu.com/outdoors/featured/36336134.html

You are lucky Leia,,, you can have some of my snow!


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 18, 2008)

I am now enjoying the warmer temps here but it won't last long. So far getting to work and home everyday with no issues. I really love my 4 wheel drive. My road is very icy still and I have to park in the snow on the side of the road.

Horses were feeling pretty spunky last night for some reason. Even good ole Jasmine came in the barn while I was cleaning I guess to prod me to work faster. They were hungry and just wanted to be inside. Dogs have been spending most of their time inside and loving it. Even big ole Bubba dog has enjoyed his time in the house he usually doesn't like being in for very long as he can't see what is going on out side and he's unable to guard everything. All the rodents have been safe to move around at night without him out there.

Last night was first night all water tubs were just water not solid ice so no thawing necessary. Now today the temps are supposed to drop through out the day and back into the 20's by the time I get off work tonight. BRRH!

I need to get home in time to get pics in the daylight. Probably won't be till this weekend. I'm going to let them each have some time in the front yard where they can move around with out the moonscape they have in their turnout areas. They will like that.


----------



## jayne (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, it's 6:13 am Thursday and I just got done walking the fenceline around my 2.5 acres. On the flat spots the snow was just below my knees. I ran into deeper and shallower spots depending on drifting and tree coverage. This is the field for my clyesdale, standard donkeys and a pony. There are spots where the bottom line of my fence is in the snow. I'm assuming that means my fence isn't hot. The bad news is that the horses were inside since noon yesterday and they needed to go out, so hopefully they'll respect the fence lines today! Usually they're good about it. I'm not too worried if they get out as we are the last house on a dead end and there is pretty much no where to go. Plus there is no traffic because of all the snow as well.

So I just split a small bale and put it in spots outside and they're having fun running from pile to pile. I couldn't even find my 1/2 barrel feeders under the snow. I left the minis in their stalls and will let them out later. I didn't want them to have to eat outside as the snow is up to their bellies.

I heard on the news that our area was particularly hard hit, with some spots having almost two feet of snow. And Seattle hardly got any just 40 miles away.

I'll get some pictures later once the sun comes up. It should be beautiful.

Jayne


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 18, 2008)

All the progress we made yesterday here, near the coast, with temps to near 40 and

rain was undone with the snow overnight. However compared to those of you up North we're in

good shape, with maybe only three inches, at this moment in time. It is still snowing lightly.

Chevy is glad we went grocery shopping yesterday and restocked his puppy cookies

as that is what makes his world go round.





The horses are eating a bale of hay every other day so may not make it thru to next

years haying season, as we'd hoped when we stocked the barn this summer.

Overall, we're in good shape just need to make it thru the weekend with the low low temps

and hope next week will improve.

It is quite beautiful and we may for the first time since 1990 have a white Christmas.

1:30 PM: My what a difference a few hours makes, it's snowing like a son of a gun now.....all the

snow that was hitting up North is blowing our way......

It stays pretty, in my mind, until the water freezes in the barn.


----------



## Shari (Dec 18, 2008)

10 1/2" of snow around the house,,, bit more in the animal pastures. Just got the power back luckily,,, outage only lasted 6 hours total. Haven't been able to check the news to see if today is going to snow like they said it would??

Alpaca's are totally not impressed. Have lots of photos..and if the power doesn't go out again will get some posted here.

Plan on riding out in a bit... need to check the property. Have to say.. I have never seen so much snow, sine I left New Hampshire.

Has anyone heard from Susanne... I know she is up in the hills like us and wondering if everything was ok?


----------



## gimp (Dec 18, 2008)

Here in Kingston it has been snowing since the wee hours. Local news is still reporting the weather and accidents. The freeways in the just east of Seattle area have become parking lots. I'm guessing maybe 4-6 inches here, but with the warmer weather yesterday there is a thick layer of ice under it all. Temps are dipping. Was 30 when I got up at 6, and is now 27. I think I am ready for it to be over


----------



## susanne (Dec 18, 2008)

We're doing fine here -- thanks for asking, Shari!

Keith did indeed have to stay at work last night, so I had to feed by the light of the silvery moon reflected in the snow. Fortunately, like Marie, their troughs didn't ice over, so I only had to stoke their ovens with hay...somehow it seemed too easy!

It snowed more last night, but now it is bright, clear and dry. The deck railing has about 10 inches, possibly more, of snow, but who knows how much melted.

Be careful, everyone...even with those 4-wheel-drives. Keith and his coworkers were comparing notes on all the cars and trucks that have gone off the road on their drives to work, and most are 4-wheel-drives!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 18, 2008)

That's because a lot of people with four-wheel drives, drive like idiots!! They forget it doesn't help with braking....





It was still dark and glowering but dry when my coworkers closed the blinds at 4:30PM on Wednesday but by the time I left work half an hour later it was, in the words of one evening shift employee, "a disaster zone."



It took me nearly three hours to make the twenty minute drive home and I passed multiple spinouts and tow trucks on the smaller highways. Thankfully I have Thursday and Friday off this week so I'm sitting home watching the news today and going



over the slow-motion twelve-car pile-up a block from my office. Nobody did anything wrong apparently, the cars just started sliding down the hill into each other until they reached the bottom! Lots of stories like that all over the place.

Spyder scared the heck out of me last night by attempting to colic, thankfully he seems a little better today although I'm going to have to fight the snow to get some more Banamine from the vet's down in town. Kody is soaked but full of it, picking my pockets every time I dare to look at the other horse and demanding to know why I'm not out there playing with him. I think I'm going to be suicidal and try hooking him to the toboggan. It should be fun!








Supposed to get COLD again tonight so driving tomorrow should be an adventure. I suspect I'll be sleeping at work on Saturday and Sunday nights.

Leia


----------



## Miniv (Dec 18, 2008)

We're getting a good accumulation of snow here too..........BUT the temps are popping between 30 to 32 degrees and we can live with that! The single digits and below zero stuff was killing us!

Have to admit that driving is going to be more adventurous. Larry just left the house in the pickup set on 4-wheel drive and said (via cell phone) the highway was still a bit interesting. The positive is that our pipes aren't threatening to freeze.........Our troughs all have heaters in them.........and the horses seem to be acting much happier -- even with a coating of snow on their backs!


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 18, 2008)

Leia obviously you haven't met Jimmy, he shivers horribly when it gets down to 40deg. Always has. For a mighty stallion he is truly a wuss. As for the others. It's for me I am sure but last year I caught Jasmine shivering right along with Jimmy. I figure I don't know when it will rain or snow here. Back and forth. I haven't been able to vacuum the dirt off so worried about normal fluff. They are happy and actually look forward to getting into their blankets. Guess my horses are just spoiled rotten little brats.


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 18, 2008)

I also admit, my kids probably dont "need" their blankets, but I feel better when they are wearing them. They enjoyed getting them off for awhile today and being able to roll and run, but they didn't put up any kind of fuss when I put them back on tonight. Chip and Sandi poked their noses right thru that neck hole, no questions asked.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 19, 2008)

If they're shivering, they need blankets, no question! I've got poor Spyder double-blanketed right now until his appetite comes back. I'm sure he's overheating, but hey! Like you said, sometimes it just makes us feel better.






Leia


----------



## gimp (Dec 19, 2008)

It snowed like crazy out here on the Kitsap peninsula, but nothing compared to Arlington.



It is definitely colder tonight than it was last night. I have gone back and forth on the whole blanket thing. Tonight Windy is blanket free, but I may go out in the middle of the night and put it on her. If I can't sleep, I need to put it on, whether she really needs it or not. I am ready for things to get back to normal; it will be a while before I complain of rain, I promise.

There was still the crazy dog stuff. After stealing the horse's carrot the dogs had their ten minutes of outside time.


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 19, 2008)

A foot and a half of snow here in the Skykomish Valley. Very beautiful. Very cold. We now have a weather alert for this weekend predicting sustained winds of 50+ mph gusting to 70-90. That ought to be just dandy. Hope our power stays on, we will have to go somewhere else if not...our little toddler will not do well in the kind of outage we had a couple of years ago that lasted 9 days. Keep your fingers crossed they were wrong on that one.


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 19, 2008)

It's 5:39am and snowing here in Scappoose. They are expecting between 6" to 10" tomorrow of more snow. Then it will turn to freezing rain which will mean a layer of ice on top of everything. Tomorrow they will stay in warm and dry and out playing slip and slide. I am going to try to get pics before the ice hits though.

Yeah Leia my horses are in their mid teens and can't seem to handle the cold so much. Except for Koda and Duckie but just doesn't seem fair to not blanket them also to keep them dry and warm.

I just want it to stop now. Tired of having to drive in this and having to freeze while doing the barn work. I'm way past my teens and the cold really gets me. How many layers can a person wear?

Its got to be way worse for Susanne and Erin up there on those hills.


----------



## Shari (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh,, don't say that Marie!! We have enough snow already!!!


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 19, 2008)

"name='Shortpig'

the cold really gets me. How many layers can a person wear?"

This is what I was wearing in our tropical 33 degrees at noon yesterday, before the next round of snow came thru.....

I had gloves, a hat, a ear warmer band, 4 layers on top (a turtle neck, a sweatshirt, a heavy fleece, and a windbreaker) 3 layers on the bottom (thick low socks & knee high socks over the top of those, leggings, heavy sweat pants and my hiking boots..... If one of the horses had bumped into me and knocked me down, I'd not have been able to get up LOL LOL I was so bundled.

When you really get to bustling in the barn it's almost to warm....but it feels good when you're puddling along or out in the pasture.

Not sure what I'll add to the mix of clothing when the temps drop low, low on Saturday & Sunday.

Stay warm and safe!


----------



## jayne (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Nancy! You'd be like that kid in A Christmas Story who can't even put his arms down once he's all dressed up to go outside!

I have taken a ton of photos of this incredible snow event and put them up on my blog. If you'd like to see how it is here in Arlington, please take a look. I'll be putting up more today.

Everybody stay warm!

Jayne


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 19, 2008)

Those are great photos Jayne.....Very Christmasy!

As close as we are to the coast we've had no where near as much

as snow as you guys are getting hit with. Thank God!

It is such a dry snow though which is so unusal for us. Usually we

get the soggy sloppy snow.

I liked going back to see the warm weather photos on your blog

from November LOL

I remember thinking in November after we got over that Veteran's

Day storm, that just maybe we were going to have a nice

winter this year..... Which would be a nice change from being flooded

out in 2006 and the hugemongous wind storm and snow in 2007.

What was I thinking??!!

I asked Michael if all this weather was coming from the Frazier River

Canyon in Canada, if maybe that meant it was really nice and warm

there now and would be a good place to visit. I'd like them to come and

get their cold and snow.

Stay warm and safe over the week end as I hear it's going to get nastier.


----------



## Shari (Dec 19, 2008)

Those are some impressive photos Jayne!

Ella.. not impressed






Alpaca's.. not impressed






Before the main storm






after


----------



## tigeresss (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm on the West Coast of British Columbia, Canada. We've been averaging temperatures of about -6C (not sure what that is in F) during the day but with the windchill it gets to -20C. The entire country is below zero and likely everywhere in the country will have snow for Christmas! Not something that usually happens! About a 1hour drive from my house where friends of ours live they received 26INCHES of snow in a 12 hour period!!!! Down here we received about 12-14inches of snow in that same time period. That's on top of the many, many inches of snow we had prior to that snowfall! It's meant to snow all week next week. The horses are absolutely loving all the cold and snow! They would much rather be experiencing what we are now that the rain/mud that is normally happening during fall. Finally I dont have to blanket because they're so warm in this weather without the rain! Ahhhh I just love this weather my life is so much easier. Even with frozen pipes and all that it's still much easier and better! I'd take -20C and snow over rain ANYDAY!


----------



## susanne (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, okay...I'll say it -- UNCLE!!

I know that other forum members in northern climes are reading our whine -- I mean thread -- and guffaw at what we consider a great snowfall. I know...we're spoiled rotten. In between your laughs, just remember that it's all relative. Normal for us is the 40 degrees F forecast for Christmas Eve. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas!

The sad thing is, I know I'll fondly remember this dry cold and the lovely powder snow when the freezing rain hits...Forecast: more whines!

It's now 2pm, I'm only now warming up after our mid-morning trough de-icing, and it's time to go out again. This time we need to tackle the onerous task of takng snow off the roof of lodgepole structure that makes our ugly singlewide look a bit less like an ugly singlewide. Yes, we're paranoid, but the thought of it all coming down on us is a bit daunting...

Keith does the actual work. My job is to hold the ladder steady while he throws vast quantities of snow on top of me...at least that's how it ends up.

This morning we went tracking in our winter wonderland...two silly city people (still), taking wild guess at what sort of animal had travelled our road before us.

Keith managed to make it home from work last night, armed with a new set of chains. When he got up to go back this morning, there was no getting the car out of the driveway. I took this as a sign -- yesterday was just warm enough to melt the top of the snow, but not warm enough to clear the roads, which means that at 5am they were surely slick as snot. Not a comforting thought, especially considering the 30 foot drop-off with no guardrail into a frozen creek.

Here it is, six days til Christmas, and I haven't begun my shopping.

Reporting from the frozen wilderness, this is susanne.

jayne, I keep meaning to tell you how much I love your blog! I can't register, so I can't post a reply there, so this will have to do.


----------



## Shari (Dec 19, 2008)

Am glad Keith made it home last night Susanne. Robert wasn't able to go to work yesterday or today... he is really good driving in this weather but there is only so much even he can deal with.

You need to buy yourself a nice bright colored hard hat Susanne,,, in case Keith dumps too much snow on you.





Have to admit.. I am worried about that old shed and hen house out in the back. No way to get the snow off that thing safely. Will just have to cross my fingers. Is still snowing abit a bit more heavy now. Sigh ~~

Am wondering if they closed the roads up to here because the USPS never showed up today.

You could always order the gifts and have the delivery people bring it to your house.



Let them deal with the snow!

Stay safe and warm everyone....and I would love to see more snow pictures!


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 20, 2008)

Today is the day, aren't we all lucky and excited about having a huge dumping of snow. My daughter got back about 20mins ago from picking her hubby up at work at the Portland Airport. Said they now have as much snow in portland as out here. I will kick everyone out of stalls to clean and get ready to feed them. They will love me for that one.

Vicky thru her biggies out in the snow yesterday and was surprised (not so much) when dear sweet Cinders ears flattened back, her eyes glowed red, and she was snorting fire over the prospect of being put out to die. Good ole Tango takes it a little more in stride.

Pictures of my littles are on the photo formum


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been watching the hour by hour forecast that said the snow should arrive around

3 PM here, close to the coast and the wind early this evening.......

So much for forecasts.......snow arrived about 10 AM, the wind is just slight for now.

Batten down the hatches Northwest buddies.......looks like a snowy windy week end before

we can look forward to even a bit of warming at the first of the week.

Then we can start thinking of grumbling about the mud...that sounds like a luxury right now.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 20, 2008)

OK....this snow can stop anytime now!!! Its been snowing non-stop since 5 am....sigh!! I am sooo tired of it (never really liked snow in the 1st place), but now its almost Christmas and I have stuff to DO!! (No, I do not drive in snow...lol)


----------



## Shari (Dec 20, 2008)

Yup add me to "Enough already" crowd!! 12" and counting and some really high winds.



Anyone have a snow blower?


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 20, 2008)

We just went out and removed all the snow build up from Jimmy and Kodas barn roof. When it was built the roof was put on the wrong way so no real support for each of the metal strips. Now they are locked back up and eating their hay I hope.

We now have a total of 6" of snow and it hasn't stopped even once since it started early this morning. It does look really pretty though.

Help I've fallen and I can't get up! Just kidding!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 21, 2008)

Shari said:


> Anyone have a snow blower?


Don't need one...Mother Nature's doing a wonderful job all by herself!



I drove home after work yesterday while it was still clear to check on Spyder and do some chores but when there was already an inch of snow on my car an hour after it started snowing I figured I'd better spend the night at work rather than face the morning commute after it had turned to sleet. My sweetie's parents picked me up at the office and we went down to Seatac International to get him...I'm told the landing at 10PM could best be described as "difficult."



The words "white-knuckled" were also mentioned.



The drive home wasn't much better! The windshield wipers kept freezing up, the snow was being blown around in winds so strong I had to lean and shield my eyes while walking, I-405 was completely covered in loose white snow several inches deep with not even tracks for a lot of it...yuck!

I've never seen conditions like this. When we got back to my office parking lot the middle was clear (except for the ice) but all the snow that had fallen was piled up against the cars and office windows in huge drifts. I know this is normal for some of you, but with all the trees around here we just don't GET drifts. It was up to my knees when it had been clear that morning!



I got some pix which I will try to post later.

Stay safe, everyone.

Leia


----------



## LindaL (Dec 21, 2008)

We ended up with 7" of powder snow....then we had the freezing rain, so now everything is CRUNCHY!!




I'll take some pics later when I can make myself go out in the cold....its 21 Degrees right now....


----------



## gimp (Dec 21, 2008)

This morning at 7:30. The horse is not wanting out of the barn






I cleared off this kids' picnic table last night so I could get an idea of how much snow we were getting






They say the worst is over. It is still snowing here, but luckily the high winds did not hit my area. However, there is a dusting of snow everywhere. In the woodshed, carport, barn...





I really feel for all the people stuck at the airport, and for those that have never had this.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 21, 2008)

Pics I just took...tried to stick a measuring tape thru the snow/ice to get a pic of the 7" mark, but it wouldnt break thru the ice on top....



LOL (dates on pics are wrong...need to fix that on the camera...lol)


----------



## basshorse (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow! I was raised near that area. We are now on the eastside of WA. I know how difficult that can be for people in that area....typically, that side of WA/OR doesn't have the equipment to deal with that amount of snow. I went up to surprise our neighbor lady (her husband just passed away this fall...) by shoveling her walk and driveway this am. When I was all finished, I worried I'd just made it more slippery for her...so I cautioned her about walking out on it. She thanked me profusely and then I turned to walk away...not so gracefully both my feet went out from under me.... Only my dignity was hurt a bit...we both laughed...



and I said.."There, I just demonstrated why you should be very careful and how slippery this is..."





Stay safe and warm, ~ Becky


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 21, 2008)

View from the computer room window ...... It's snowing still, although

it's warmed and changed from small teeny flakes yesterday to big flakes today.

We're up to about 10 inches - 30 miles from the ocean. Hate to think how much

the rest of you guys are getting.

Horses are snug in their rooms munching away, still.

The snow below this, that has fallen today, froze over in the night when it started sleeting.

Just seems they are better off in their bedrooms.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 21, 2008)

It apparently started snowing again and covered the footprints made earlier today...and now it is a mix of snow and freezing rain....*sigh* (I seriously think I jinxed the winter by telling my fiance Deb who is from Florida that it "almost never snows and rarely sticks".....






)


----------



## susanne (Dec 22, 2008)

Words fail me, other than HOLY SH1T!!! Didn't I already say Uncle?

We have over 12 inches -- more where it has drifted -- with a 1/2 inch crust of ice from the freezing rain. Our little dogs would sink in over their heads, if not for the fact that they can't break through the crust!

We woke this morning to see that our beautiful apple tree, provider of the most succulent, delicious apples you can imagine, had fallen under the weight of the snow. That is a huge loss, but we just have to be thankful that it fell away from, and not on, the corral fence.

The horses love it, but then they have mom and dad keeping hay in front of them, feeding them warm beet pulp and hay pellets (extra soupy) and de-icing their troughs around the clock.

It is unbelievably gorgeous up here, even if we are completely snowbound. Our trees are completely laden with snow, branches bowing to the ground. Our Mountain Hemlocks always look slightly comical with their nodding tops and drooping branches, but never so much as now. Even the t-post caps wear cute, tidy cones of snow.

By some miracle we still have power, at least for now.

We made a huge pan of lasagna, figuring that if the power goes out it will still keep (in a snow bank if neccessary), and it will be good cold as well as hot.

If the power goes out, our well pump won't work, so we set up several days worth of beet pulp and hay pellets and filled extra buckets of water, all stored in our already tiny bathroom. Our heat will also go, which means we'll have to huddle under the comforters with the dogs and cats.

The true measure of deprivation, however, is that I've run out of my absolute necessity: fresh ground coffee. Keith trekked 2 miles down our hill to our little country market, where the best he could get was Folgers "gourmet" -- now that's an oxymoron! But at least we have power to MAKE coffee, and it is hot...

Oh yes...no need to worry about Christmas shopping...Christmas has been officially postponed. My long-planned lunch with my best friend, Nancy, has also been postponed.

Our big entertainment, other than a couple of lousy movies rented from B & B Market, has been watching the nonstop weather coverage on TV. Portland is virtually shut down. I-84, the major east-west artery, is closed due to ice and gale-force winds. Other highwats and major thoroughfares in town require traction devices or studded snow tires.

Even the hospital where Keith works has cancelled all clinics and elective surgeries (which means the day surgery department where he works). OHSU sits high above the city on one of its highest hilltops, and access is via one of Portland's most notoriously treacherous roads.

Throughout the city, they've asked everyone to stay off the roads except for emergencies. While we can laugh at such drama over a few inches of snow, the freezing rain has truly devastated the entire city.

But all told, we're doing great up here, safe at home on our hill, even if I do have to drink nasty coffee!


----------



## Shari (Dec 22, 2008)

I haven't read through all the new posts.But as of two days ago we had 12" of snow, night before last.. added another 2 inches of snow then a thick layer of Ice on that, DS has th epaths to the animal pastures dug out and yesterday they filled up. Will ask him to measure the snow some time today but from the looks of it..it will be 16" or more. I haven't been able to go out in the snow...DH brought home a nasty fku which I ended up with. So please cuse the spelling..amd using a different key board from a distance from the computer,,..

Last time I watched the news it said it was going to snow all week?

This weather is even crazing for these hills.... DH has to try to get to town to pick me up some needed things.Croaa your fingers for him.


----------



## gimp (Dec 22, 2008)

Another couple of inches here as well. Swept off (as much as I could reach) the woodshed roof last night. There is about an inch of ice under the 12" of snow. News today is of roof collapses



I will be getting the ladder out and finish the wood shed and do other structures as well. I think Christmas will also be delayed here. More snow expected in sometime the next couple of days. Power went out last night sometime, but is back up this morning. I suspect the heavily laden trees are to blame. The animals are no longer playful in this stuff. Corgis have to bunny hop and have to try hard to find an area in which they can squat. The horse just hangs around the barn. First day of winter today...I am ready for Spring rain


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 22, 2008)

Today I have to deice and dig out my truck can't stay home from work all week afterall. And it is still snowing. I am really getting tired of trudging thru the deep snow and ice to do anything at all outside.

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas

Just like the ones I used to know.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 22, 2008)

Delaying Christmas...now THAT sounds like a good idea!! I have to work Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and while that was bad enough with a normal commute, I was about ready to cry thinking of having to stay the night here and not see my family at all over the holiday. I do however have the following three days off so I think I'll suggest putting off Christmas until Friday. That idea makes me feel so much better!

I've been trapped in this building for three days and haven't gotten to watch the news, read a paper, go outside, or see how bad the roads are except for Saturday night going south to the airport. My parents say getting to the barn is getting a little difficult and thank God for our new heated buckets! I'm afraid someone would have broken a hip or injured a back hauling water in this stuff. They did lose power for awhile but it came back, same thing with phone lines and internet. We're also on a well so when the power goes out there's no running water. Thank God for generous neighbors!

Susanne, I'm so sorry to hear about your apple tree. What a bummer! Shari, hope you feel better soon. Everyone else, keep taking those pictures! I'll bring the camera home and take some shots tomorrow on my day off. The piles of plowed snow in our office parking lot were each taller than my head last night, now they're taller and twice as wide.





Leia


----------



## jayne (Dec 22, 2008)

We got 8 more inches last night. I measure 21" on my back deck, but it's compacted some over the past week so I would surely be comfortable saying it was two feet!!

Like Susanne, I have had ENOUGH ALREADY. Hubby is up on the roof of the shop taking the weight of all that snow off of it. Our house and barn are fine structurally in that they are new within the last three years, but the shop is old and we don't know the construction of it, so it's better safe than sorry. We saw a story about a building collapse in a nearby town and that got us to talking what we might need to do. Frank has experience doing this in Wisconsin, but we sure never expected to have to do that HERE!!!

We lost power last night right when we went to bed, and were very happy to have it come back on at exactly 2:04am. Whew. That would be a nightmare...no heat, no water, etc.

I have posted a TON of pics on my blog, so if you want to see what it's been like, please feel free to take a look!

Hopefully the end is near!!

Jayne


----------



## gimp (Dec 22, 2008)

Feel free to have yourself a seat










It seems that the joy has gone for the animals...











(Kate is mid-bunny hop)


----------



## jayne (Dec 22, 2008)

Here are a few pictures in case you're on dial-up and can't see the blog. The first is showing 21" of snow on my back porch. This is from over a week of snowing so I am sure there has been some compaction too. Wow. Just wow.






Here is the hubby on the roof of the shop taking the weight off. We didn't build this shop so don't know how it is structurally. Some buildings have been collapsing in our area so we figured better safe than sorry.






And here are my two minis, Maddie on the left and Yakki on the right. He's totally up past his belly! But they're having fun.






COME ON WARM WEATHER!!

Jayne


----------



## Miniv (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree! ENOUGH already!!! We go out to do chores and our previous tracks are covered.........The horses are looking at us with the question of, "When is this going to end?" I don't want to measure the snow because I know it will just make me depressed.......

We have a youngster here that came to visit Brianna Friday after school for a sleep-over...........She's STILL HERE because the roads up to her house are so treacherous. I was all set to try to take her home yesterday when we got freezing rain mixed with snow.........AAARRRGGG........The kids are getting cabin fever.

Larry and I have bought most of Brianna's presents last week, and Larry ordered mine which is on its way.......(I know what it is.) But I really need to get OUT and buy for Larry! I can get one thing on line, but not the other........sigh........

I should count our blessings. We have only lost water going to the kitchen sink. All other faucets in the house are fine. So if anyone wants to send me some cheese, I'll have it with this WHINE.


----------



## Katie Iceton (Dec 22, 2008)

We just finnished 4-5 days of -30 temperature and about 2 feet of snow.... horses were covered in frost (had ice on their eyelashes!!) and had to use a blow dryer to get the ice/snow out of their feet as they looked like they had high heel shoes on!


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 22, 2008)

This is a snow over hang off the south side of the barn......

We did have a loafing shed roof over the east side of the barn and the snow

load did collapse it......it was new and well built we thought, but definitely

not for this amount of snow.

We knocked this down so it wouldn't land on one of the kids.

It has warmed up to about 39 here today and no more snow forecast

until tomorrow evening and Wednesday's snow is coming with wind.

Christmas is beginning to sound like a potential wash.


----------

